# Mostly Mozart!!!



## jlaurino (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to make you all aware of an upcoming book that has a ton of infomation on Mozart. 

The guide is conceived as a handy, easy-to-use basic reference to Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, his life and his work. A brief biographical essay introduces the reader to the milestones in the life of Mozart and the society in which he lived and composed. The myths about Mozart, many generated by the play and film, Amadeus, will be laid to rest. The major part of the book is to take a look at the most important among Mozart's some 600 works. This section is divided by genre: orchestral (symphonic and concertante); chamber; piano; operatic, and choral. Less detailed and more reader-friendly than program notes, the descriptions will focus on what's interesting, what's important about the work, what to listen for, anecdotal information about its reception or significant performances/artists associated with it, and also suggestions for which recordings to collect, i.e. a discography. Both historical illustrations and current photographs from performances at Lincoln Center enliven the text.

Check out the book page for more information!

http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470195304.html


----------

